# Aggression in our foster girl, Dancer!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would check with the rescue and see if they have any resources for helping with this behavior, maybe they have a trainer you can consult.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jeanie, yes, definitely check with your rescue organization. If they don't have a trainer they use, they may be able to recommend (and pay for) a behaviorist to help you to help Dancer. She won't be very adoptable until that issue is addressed, poor girl.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Based on what you've described, she sounds a lot like my Bella who suffers from lack of socialization as a puppy. She became fear-aggressive--she assumes strange dogs will attack her so she wants to attack them first. If you search for some of my threads about Bella you will see more.

There is no way to know for sure what is going on with Dancer and therefore how to help her without a good assessment IMO. The best way if you can do it is to have a certified animal behaviorist visit your home and assess her there and outside; he or she will explain what is going on and draw up a training plan to help. Good luck! There are a handful of people on GRF with dogs with similar issues, so don't hesitate to come back and discuss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> My foster and I need advice with aggression. My foster girl Dancer was abandoned by her people - left at a pet sitter's. She was full of worms and heartworms: she recently completed the three painful injections(see previous thread). When I first brought her home she growled at my 1 yr old intact female golden, Brie. This happened a few times at first. I felt it was a "give me my space " message, which Brie did. The two are now inseparable and play well together. Dancer likes most of the neighborhood dogs, greeting them nicely on our leashed walks. Two days ago she growled and lunged at my neighbor's female dog while passing them on the street. This was the first time they met. Yesterday, we went to a "Meet and Greet" fundraiser for GRRSWF. Dancer lunged at every dog within a couple of feet in full attack mode, all goldens. This was our first outing since her heartworm treatment. On the way there and back home, Dancer stood the entire 1 hr. trip panting in the car. This is how she is in the car now. I'm sure she relates this to the hour trips to the vet for treatments and who knows what other fears she may have? We are seeing more aggression on walks, outings and more anxiety in the car. Dancer is sweet, normally very gentle and has become quite smitten with our family as we are with her. I want to help her. I've not experienced aggression in any of my dogs. I'm at a loss for how best to handle this. Any advice would be valued.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jeanie: I am no behaviorist, but my guess is that Dancer was just not socialized as a pup and she is fearful-probably fears car cause she relates to the vet and heartworm treatment. I would talk to the rescue to see if they have a behaviorist she can see. Is she still on any medication?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

An assessment by a certified behaviorist would be helpful in the meantime the book 'Feisty Fido' by Patricia B McConnell can help you understand what is going on and provides the basics for working with a reactive dog. The book 'On Talking Terms with Dogs' by Turid Rugaas can help you to understand her body language. 
Avoid taking her places where she can 'practice' reacting - the more she does it, the more ingrained it will become. Walk her at 'slow times' during the day, a front clip harness can help to give better control, cross the street or turn around to maintain space should you encounter another dog. Avoid using corrections in training and do not 'correct' or punish, or get 'loud' yourself, if she should 'lose it', stay as calm as you can, and turn away and move away from what she is reacting to. 
Focus for now, on teaching and rewarding basic skills, eye contact, 'name' attention', position commands. Success builds confidence, confidence reduces over all anxiety in a dog.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jeanie: I am no behaviorist, but my guess is that Dancer was just not socialized as a pup and she is fearful-probably fears car cause she relates to the vet and heartworm treatment. I would talk to the rescue to see if they have a behaviorist she can see. Is she still on any medication?


Dancer completed the heartworm treatment with the last of 3 painful injections Jan.10th. We've had to keep her quite with short walks just the last 2 weeks. Sunday was her first big outing. I assume she was kept outside by her previous owners due to the worm infestation and her being under weight. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would ask the rescue to do a full thyroid panel on her. It sounds like she's got a lot of anxiety, which can be a symptom of hypothyroidism. Then work with a certified trainer or a behaviorist to help her deal with her aggression that appears to be caused by fear.

I'm not sure, but I think Charliethree was thinking that she may have been on steroids while going through the HW treatment. Steroids can cause aggressive behavior.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> An assessment by a certified behaviorist would be helpful in the meantime the book 'Feisty Fido' by Patricia B McConnell can help you understand what is going on and provides the basics for working with a reactive dog. The book 'On Talking Terms with Dogs' by Turid Rugaas can help you to understand her body language.
> Avoid taking her places where she can 'practice' reacting - the more she does it, the more ingrained it will become. Walk her at 'slow times' during the day, a front clip harness can help to give better control, cross the street or turn around to maintain space should you encounter another dog. Avoid using corrections in training and do not 'correct' or punish, or get 'loud' yourself, if she should 'lose it', stay as calm as you can, and turn away and move away from what she is reacting to.
> Focus for now, on teaching and rewarding basic skills, eye contact, 'name' attention', position commands. Success builds confidence, confidence reduces over all anxiety in a dog.


Thank you Charliethree! Truth be told I read several of your posts on aggression and found those to be very helpful! I'm a reader and have a couple of books on behavior, The Other End Of The Leash, Patricia McConnel is a favorite of mine on behavior. I will definitely get the books you recommend. I agree with centering and staying calm. Dancer watches my every move, her eyes are always on me for direction. Sunday at Bark in the Park I did just that, however I failed to apologize to the owners of the other dogs.  My focus was solely on staying calm and guiding Dancer away to a quite shaded spot. It was also warm, 86° and sunny which with her panting and fear did not help. I walked her to the river to a shady spot to sooth her but she continued to pant and would not sit and her eyes told me it was time to go. I am calling the foster coordinator to discuss the situation and feign off all meet and greets for now. Now that Dancer is physically healthy it's time to work on her emotional health and Spirit. Thank you Charliethree! 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

You are welcome. There is no need to apologize for her behavior, it is what it is and the cause of it was not your doing, and your focus was where it should always be -on her. I wasn't thinking she was on medication, your description of what happened sounds all too familiar. Blessed with a people and dog reactive dog, who I believed in the beginning was out to 'do harm', I know well the 'explosions' that can happen, and the tendency to take responsibility for it when it happens in the presence of others. 
Management is key, minimizing the risk of putting her into situations that may cause her to 'lose it', is essential, they learn through experience that it works, and repeat the behavior because it is 'rewarding' to them - it keeps them safe. She may benefit from dog 'watching' at a safe distance (for her) reward her for looking at the other dogs, and encourage her to look back at you, lots of praise and reward for doing that. Refusal of high value treats, panting and the inability to respond to known cues are all indications that she is over threshold, and needs to be removed from the situation - good on you for understanding that!
Rescue Remedy can help some dogs, DAP (Dog Appeasing Pheromones) comes in spray, collar, or diffuser can also help to calm a dog. If she has a reactive event, ensure that you give her at least a day or two, (at home) without re-exposure to her 'triggers' to 'come down' from it. It takes a while for the chemical changes in the dog's body that occur when they go 'over the top' to leave the dog's system and allow the dog to truly relax. If re-exposed to their 'trigger' too soon, the more likely and more quickly they are to lose control.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> I would check with the rescue and see if they have any resources for helping with this behavior, maybe they have a trainer you can consult.


I've put a call in to our foster coordinator. Thank you for the suggestions!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Finn's Fan said:


> Jeanie, yes, definitely check with your rescue organization. If they don't have a trainer they use, they may be able to recommend (and pay for) a behaviorist to help you to help Dancer. She won't be very adoptable until that issue is addressed, poor girl.


I am concerned that she may hurt another dog and become injured herself. We had a family come out after a 2 hr drive with a 12 yr old beagle, to adopt Dancer 3 weeks after we got her. Dancer was fine but parked her front feet on my feet and stared at me for an hour! I tried to get the people to interact with Dancer, throw her Wubba, give her treats. They didn't sit on the floor with her, pet her or walk her. I tried to leave the room until I heard Dancer growl at the beagle. I think Dancer and I knew they weren't right anyways. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

OutWest said:


> Based on what you've described, she sounds a lot like my Bella who suffers from lack of socialization as a puppy. She became fear-aggressive--she assumes strange dogs will attack her so she wants to attack them first. If you search for some of my threads about Bella you will see more.
> 
> There is no way to know for sure what is going on with Dancer and therefore how to help her without a good assessment IMO. The best way if you can do it is to have a certified animal behaviorist visit your home and assess her there and outside; he or she will explain what is going on and draw up a training plan to help. Good luck! There are a handful of people on GRF with dogs with similar issues, so don't hesitate to come back and discuss.


I've read a couple of your threads Outwest! Bella is a beauty. I'll read up on your journey together. If only our kids could talk! Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jeanie: I am no behaviorist, but my guess is that Dancer was just not socialized as a pup and she is fearful-probably fears car cause she relates to the vet and heartworm treatment. I would talk to the rescue to see if they have a behaviorist she can see. Is she still on any medication?


Hi Karen! Yes Dancer completed the heartworm treatment and a full course for worms. Dancer is not on any medication. I do give her krill oil, virgin coconut oil, ground golden flax, pumpkin puree, chicken, sardines, and other healthy add ins to her kibble which is Costco's signature chicken, brown rice. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

fostermom said:


> I would ask the rescue to do a full thyroid panel on her. It sounds like she's got a lot of anxiety, which can be a symptom of hypothyroidism. Then work with a certified trainer or a behaviorist to help her deal with her aggression that appears to be caused by fear.
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think Charliethree was thinking that she may have been on steroids while going through the HW treatment. Steroids can cause aggressive behavior.


Dancer has not been on steroids however I think the thyroid panel is an excellent idea! She tested borderline for thyroid when she was first vetted however they wanted to get her through the heartworm treatment first. Her next follow up to recheck for heartworm isn't for 5 months. Great suggestion since she very well may have a thyroid issue! Thank you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> You are welcome. There is no need to apologize for her behavior, it is what it is and the cause of it was not your doing, and your focus was where it should always be -on her. I wasn't thinking she was on medication, your description of what happened sounds all too familiar. Blessed with a people and dog reactive dog, who I believed in the beginning was out to 'do harm', I know well the 'explosions' that can happen, and the tendency to take responsibility for it when it happens in the presence of others.
> Management is key, minimizing the risk of putting her into situations that may cause her to 'lose it', is essential, they learn through experience that it works, and repeat the behavior because it is 'rewarding' to them - it keeps them safe. She may benefit from dog 'watching' at a safe distance (for her) reward her for looking at the other dogs, and encourage her to look back at you, lots of praise and reward for doing that. Refusal of high value treats, panting and the inability to respond to known cues are all indications that she is over threshold, and needs to be removed from the situation - good on you for understanding that!
> Rescue Remedy can help some dogs, DAP (Dog Appeasing Pheromones) comes in spray, collar, or diffuser can also help to calm a dog. If she has a reactive event, ensure that you give her at least a day or two, (at home) without re-exposure to her 'triggers' to 'come down' from it. It takes a while for the chemical changes in the dog's body that occur when they go 'over the top' to leave the dog's system and allow the dog to truly relax. If re-exposed to their 'trigger' too soon, the more likely and more quickly they are to lose control.


Charliethree you are spot on! Dancer has been out of sorts since Sunday. She always wakes us up with her deep sweet woo woo woos. She hasn't since Sunday morning and has seemed depressed. This morning we had a great game of fetch and a nice walk. After our walk, Brie and Dancer played until they napped. Observing other dogs from a distance is a great idea. I also agree that repeating the social interaction, especially the Meet and Greets are solidifying the fear process. I do use Rescue Remedy/ flower essences, massage and Reiki. I download the books and feel they'll be helpful and confidence building. God only knows what our rescued babes have lived through and seen. I have time and patience as long as she is willing,; which I believe she is. Thank you Charliethree! Stay warm up there! We're from Michigan, miss the snow..a little. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Sugarface Dancer and Brie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I spoke with our foster coordinator today, love her! She is contacting the veterinarian for Dancer's thyroid counts and feels a check up is warranted. I'm keeping a journal to keep track of any issues. Dancer also started coughing. She has a growth on her chest which was checked upon intake as a fatty tumor. The coughing could be from the heartworm treatment, tumor or a cold/allergies. Either way poor baby hasn't been herself. I'll keep this up to date as best as I can. We have lots going on, mom had a stroke, is in a nursing home and we are packing up her home so bare with me.  I downloaded Dog Naturally Magazine which has a great article on Hypothyroidism. Also downloaded Turid Rugaas and Patricia McConnels books as suggested by Charliethree and I recieved the aggresion pdf today..whew! So I have plenty to read! Thank you all for your input on Dancer's aggression issue. We have many clues and pieces, hope to put the puzzle together soon for our sweet girl and give her the security and peace of mind she so well deserves. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

JeanieBeth said:


> I spoke with our foster coordinator today, love her! She is contacting the veterinarian for Dancer's thyroid counts and feels a check up is warranted. I'm keeping a journal to keep track of any issues. Dancer also started coughing. She has a growth on her chest which was checked upon intake as a fatty tumor. The coughing could be from the heartworm treatment, tumor or a cold/allergies. Either way poor baby hasn't been herself. I'll keep this up to date as best as I can. We have lots going on, mom had a stroke, is in a nursing home and we are packing up her home so bare with me.  I downloaded Dog Naturally Magazine which has a great article on Hypothyroidism. Also downloaded Turid Rugaas and Patricia McConnels books as suggested by Charliethree and I recieved the aggresion pdf today..whew! So I have plenty to read! Thank you all for your input on Dancer's aggression issue. We have many clues and pieces, hope to put the puzzle together soon for our sweet girl and give her the security and peace of mind she so well deserves.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dancer's thyroid is 1.5. I was able to get her in to our vet who is 5 minutes away rather than the rescues which is an hour away. Much easier on Dancer since she doesn't do well riding in vehicles. Back to the books, walking and observing other dogs. .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer's thyroid is 1.5. I was able to get her in to our vet who is 5 minutes away rather than the rescues which is an hour away. Much easier on Dancer since she doesn't do well riding in vehicles. Back to the books, walking and observing other dogs. .
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, I'm praying for Dancer. Poor girl has been through too much already. Will she be on thyroid meds? When will they know anything about the cough?
She probably isn't feeling well and maybe that's why she acted the way she did.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Oh, I'm praying for Dancer. Poor girl has been through too much already. Will she be on thyroid meds? When will they know anything about the cough?
> She probably isn't feeling well and maybe that's why she acted the way she did.


Dancer's thyroid at 1.5 is perfect. The lump on her chest was determined to be a fatty tumor and her blood panel is perfect. I think she was over the threshold from the car ride- which was an hour. She doesn't do well in cars or the vet's office. She has abandonment/fear issues. As far as her cough she was better after a couple of days. Charliethree got it right on the money. It took Dancer a couple of days to recoup from the trauma. She's back to her happy self. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer's thyroid at 1.5 is perfect. The lump on her chest was determined to be a fatty tumor and her blood panel is perfect. I think she was over the threshold from the car ride- which was an hour. She doesn't do well in cars or the vet's office. She has abandonment/fear issues. As far as her cough she was better after a couple of days. Charliethree got it right on the money. It took Dancer a couple of days to recoup from the trauma. She's back to her happy self. &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am so RELIEVED to hear that Dancer is alright! Now she and Brie can go back to playing! Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*

How is sweet Dancer doing?
Kisses to Dancer and Brie!


----------

